# My new S Works Roubaix



## Andy Pancroft (Jul 15, 2011)

Just built and on the road!!


----------



## feeex (Dec 6, 2011)

Nice looking bike. I know it's being done to death at the moment but I still love matt black frames.

From the set-up I'm guessing you're 8' 4" tall?


----------



## ukbloke (Sep 1, 2007)

Very nice.

That looks like my setup - about 6'5" on a size 58 would be my guess.


----------



## padmasana (Jan 9, 2012)

Same colors as mine. I absolutely love how these bikes ride. Hope you do too!


----------



## anthonylokrn (Oct 7, 2010)

Nice to see you over here as well Andy lol.

Almost purchased a Felt road bike from that shop, but they were on backorder. Are they now a Specialized dealer?


----------



## roadworthy (Nov 11, 2011)

Pancroft,
First congrats on your bike. The Roubaix S-works is a special bike.
That said, you must be a sky scraper...holy cow.
That bike looks to be a 60-62...but what on earth is your saddle height?...looks to be 34" from BB center.
How tall are you?
Congrats.


----------



## digibud (Oct 26, 2010)

*seat post*

You must have every bit of 1/4 inch of more length available on that seat post before it's too far out.


----------



## Andy Pancroft (Jul 15, 2011)

Thanks guys!! The frame is a 61cm, seat post has three adjustments remaining!! And, the CF is kinda played out but, I like that this one is grey and black rather than just raw CF. No, Bicycle World is not a dealer but, had them button the bike up and do my fit. I love this bike, very comfy compared to my F1!!! And, I was really pining for the Racing Zero wheels!!!


----------



## roadworthy (Nov 11, 2011)

Come on Andy...fess up? How tall? 6'9"? I am 6'1" on a 58cm Roubaix with 35.25" cycling inseam and your legs have to be 4 inches longer than mine.


----------



## Andy Pancroft (Jul 15, 2011)

roadworthy said:


> Come on Andy...fess up? How tall? 6'9"? I am 6'1" on a 58cm Roubaix with 35.25" cycling inseam and your legs have to be 4 inches longer than mine.


I spoke with Specialized and they told me I was on the fence between 58 and 61cm. After riding the Felt, either my hands or man parts were ALWAYS numb. So, I elected to go with a safe bet for comfort!! I din't know what the 58 would have offered but, first day out on this bike, I did 80+ miles in total comfort. I may suffer time in crits but, I love this bike!!


----------



## roadworthy (Nov 11, 2011)

Any Spesh dealer that would suggest a 58 for you would have to have rocks in his head. You are already near max. extension on a 61...and you have copious amount of drop from saddle to bars.
You will give up nothing in a crit on that bike.
I guess you just aren't gonna say are you?...lol.


----------



## Andy Pancroft (Jul 15, 2011)

roadworthy said:


> Any Spesh dealer that would suggest a 58 for you would have to have rocks in his head. You are already near max. extension on a 61...and you have copious amount of drop from saddle to bars.
> You will give up nothing in a crit on that bike.
> I guess you just aren't gonna say are you?...lol.


Nope, not even close to "Just sayin'"!!! Like I've said, I love this bike...no numbness, pain or other negatives on this bike!! This is the most comfy ride I can remember having!!! It def doesn't sprint to speed as fast as my Felt nor is it a nimble as the twitchy Felt. But, it feels solid, very responsive!!!


----------



## roadworthy (Nov 11, 2011)

Your Sworks Roubaix doesn't sprint to speed as fast as your Felt? Unless your position on the Felt created more power, I just don't buy it. Perception. Uber stiff + upright rear triangle and front fork and shorter wheelbase = quicker steering which give the perception of a quicker bike. Same goes when comparing a Roubaix to a Tarmac. Many test ride both and choose the Tarmac because if feels quicker for faster...it isn't unless the position on the bike makes you faster but for some that don't have the flexibility of a top rider, they will actually be slower on a slammed bike. Same applies to Porsches and BMW's...I've owned both. Same horsepower in a BMW and a Porsche and the Porsche will feel faster but it won't be. Another example? Muscle cars from the sixties...which felt fast because of weak chassis and poor brakes. Many SUV's can outrun old muscle cars and feel slower doing it because of better suspension and brakes.


----------



## Andy Pancroft (Jul 15, 2011)

roadworthy said:


> Your Sworks Roubaix doesn't sprint to speed as fast as your Felt? Unless your position on the Felt created more power, I just don't buy it. Perception. Uber stiff + upright rear triangle and front fork and shorter wheelbase = quicker steering which give the perception of a quicker bike. Same goes when comparing a Roubaix to a Tarmac. Many test ride both and choose the Tarmac because if feels quicker for faster...it isn't unless the position on the bike makes you faster but for some that don't have the flexibility of a top rider, they will actually be slower on a slammed bike. Same applies to Porsches and BMW's...I've owned both. Same horsepower in a BMW and a Porsche and the Porsche will feel faster but it won't be. Another example? Muscle cars from the sixties...which felt fast because of weak chassis and poor brakes. Many SUV's can outrun old muscle cars and feel slower doing it because of better suspension and brakes.


Guess we'll see. My first race is in two weeks!!!


----------



## roadworthy (Nov 11, 2011)

Best of luck Andy. Your bike is awesome.
Cheers.


----------



## Sworker (Jul 22, 2010)

fess up how tall are you??


----------

